# Stevens Team Carbon Cyclocross sizing help



## Guod (Jun 9, 2011)

I know the obvious answer to determining fit is to ride the bike. Not able to do that... 

Now we have that out of the way, I'm looking at a size 56 Stevens Team Carbon cross bike. The geometry charts looks like it'd work, but I'm a little unsure. I'm 5'10", 33" inseam, very long arms. I currently ride a 2011 BMC SLR01 in a 55 with a 120 -10 stem, zero setback post. I don't have a cross bike to compare it to, though I have thrown a leg over a 54 Ridley x-ride that seemed like it would be about right (very short ride though). The geo of the Stevens was quite different from the Ridley so... Not sure where to go from there.

I suppose due to the relative obscurity of the brand in the US there's not a whole lot out there to try and get some feedback on. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Guod (Jun 9, 2011)

No ideas?


----------



## TheRealKTrain (Nov 10, 2009)

What are you asking specifically? Besides someone local to you owning one and offering to let you ride it, what can anyone enlighten you to? I buy bikes by effective top tube measurement. Standover is important on a CX bike, but with a 33" inseam, anything 58cm and under will fit under/around your crotch. 

So. What are you asking?


----------



## Guod (Jun 9, 2011)

If I were to base buying a cross bike based on ETT I'd end up with some bikes that were way too big (depending on brand). I was trying to find out if the fit on the Stevens would be comparable to what I'm currently riding or if I need to size down as most people do (depending on brand). Like I said, a 54 Ridley would be somewhere in the ball park, but the geometry is pretty different from the Stevens. As I don't have a whole lot of experience with cross bikes, I was wanting to make sure what I'm looking at with the 56 Stevens was correct.

Also, the standover on the 56 Stevens is already at 32". I dunno about sizing up anymore than that.


----------



## Old Man (Apr 8, 2012)

Numbers on the Stevens may not be right for you, however the 56 looks to be closest to what want.


----------



## Guod (Jun 9, 2011)

Old Man said:


> Numbers on the Stevens may not be right for you, however the 56 looks to be closest to what want.


Yeah, I can deal with the really short head tube. I suppose my biggest concern was that it'd be too big.


----------



## Guod (Jun 9, 2011)

Double post


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

If the ETT is right for you, how is the bike too big? Are you concerned that the head tube will be too long?

I think I want about the same reach and a bit less drop for a 'cross bike.

Note that 'cross bikes are sometimes a little weird about bottom bracket height, which can mess with how much bar drop a given head tube length will allow you. Since the frames are usually a pretty conservative design to allow shouldering the bike, often some standover height is lost.


----------



## TheRealKTrain (Nov 10, 2009)

AndrwSwitch said:


> If the ETT is right for you, how is the bike too big? Are you concerned that the head tube will be too long?
> 
> I think I want about the same reach and a bit less drop for a 'cross bike.
> 
> Note that 'cross bikes are sometimes a little weird about bottom bracket height, which can mess with how much bar drop a given head tube length will allow you. Since the frames are usually a pretty conservative design to allow shouldering the bike, often some standover height is lost.


Thanks for saying what I meant, and was unable to put into words. You nailed it.


----------



## grodo (Aug 1, 2007)

I have this same frame. Also had to buy it w/o getting a test ride, but I got the size that was closest to my road bike. (closest ETT) I ride a 60cm Cdale Super6, and went with the 60 Stevens. Worked out perfectly. The head tube is a little short, IMO, for a cross bike, but I was easily able to get my proper bar height w/o a ridiculous amount of spacers. WIfe has the same bike. Same deal... bought it according to ETT, and it's worked out fine.

Not sure if that helps, but I really think that if you buy the size that's closest to your needed ETT, you'll be fine.

I will say that once I got the fit dialed in, I couldn't be happier. Raced it this past season and it's been my favorite cross bike (or any for that matter), by far. The 'lowish' BB was kind of a concern, but never amounted to any issues during racing.


----------



## Guod (Jun 9, 2011)

grodo said:


> I have this same frame. Also had to buy it w/o getting a test ride, but I got the size that was closest to my road bike. (closest ETT) I ride a 60cm Cdale Super6, and went with the 60 Stevens. Worked out perfectly. The head tube is a little short, IMO, for a cross bike, but I was easily able to get my proper bar height w/o a ridiculous amount of spacers. WIfe has the same bike. Same deal... bought it according to ETT, and it's worked out fine.
> 
> Not sure if that helps, but I really think that if you buy the size that's closest to your needed ETT, you'll be fine.
> 
> I will say that once I got the fit dialed in, I couldn't be happier. Raced it this past season and it's been my favorite cross bike (or any for that matter), by far. The 'lowish' BB was kind of a concern, but never amounted to any issues during racing.


Thanks! That's exactly the correlation I was looking for. I had heard they had a 'road bike' fit, but couldn't be sure. Thanks again for the input!


----------



## Carverbiker (Mar 6, 2013)

If you have not pulled the trigger yet I tend to agree with grodo. I ride the prestige which is the next level down but I think same geo. My road bikes are 56 virtual top tube and went 56 with the Stevens and fit is fine (did go longer stem). I dont race so I was looking for a road bike setup for riding trails and gravel. Another data point or you.


----------



## CXCAT (Mar 16, 2009)

Dito...I ride a 56 road frame ,went for the 56 stevens cross///very cool frame !!


----------

